# First time visiting a real therapist



## Kyrsta (Jan 23, 2012)

I have always been to school counselors (not to known then down by saying they aren't real) and doctors who are qualified to diagnoise mental health.

However, the 6th, I will be meeting with a therapist. I have never been so frightened in my life. I have a habit of faking happiness and recreating the events in my life to sound better than they are. I know it is wrong, but I honestly don't want them to think less of me.

Any suggestions?


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

Kyrsta said:


> I have a habit of faking happiness and recreating the events in my life to sound better than they are.


Yeah, I do the same thing. I usually write down what I feel like I need to talk about (ie. major SA symptoms, life stressors, etc.). For some reason this really works for me - I guess it just reminds me that these are the things I need help with, and the therapist is there to help me. Good therapists are not at all judgmental, either - they've probably heard just about anything you could possibly throw at them.

It's also okay to tell your therapist that you have a hard time discussing what's really going on. I did that too lol. I hope your appointment goes well


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

AbsenceOfSound said:


> Yeah, I do the same thing. I usually write down what I feel like I need to talk about (ie. major SA symptoms, life stressors, etc.). For some reason this really works for me -
> 
> It's also okay to tell your therapist that you have a hard time discussing what's really going on. I did that too lol. I hope your appointment goes well


Great advice and it's what I also do. Taking notes with me helps focus my thoughts in a way I can discuss what I actually intend/need to say, since I get nervous and have an extremely hard time doing that face to face. If they know about your difficulties they will be able to know how better to approach treating you. 
I really hope your appointment goes well and that you get the help you are looking for


----------



## Kyrsta (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you both! I love lists  I'll def. let pople know what happens. I have such horrible anxiety about meeting my sa therapist XD


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

I just saw my therapist for the first time yesterday. If you're anything like me you hate waiting rooms and are awkward meeting people for the first time. So needless to say I was pretty nervous! 

She was really nice tho. I hear about your faking happiness, i mentioned that to my therapist. She said that she didn't think I was that bad and that it shouldn't take more than 6 months to improve myself.. to which I replied, just because I put on a facade to cope with my anxiety doesn't make it any less severe.

The list is a good idea! Tho my first visit was more of an evaluation type thing I don't know if that is standard. Would think so.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't try to make it sound better than it is. I've been through A LOT of horrible things in my life, but therapists want the raw details. They might get a little emotional. But truth is, they hear traumatic stories a lot. They're there to help you. They can't help you optimally if you leave out details or distort them.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

^I am guilty of omitting details in therapy that I really should have included. I used to always be afraid therapist were going to judge me and I was embarassed. Subsequently, my past therapy experiences were just a big waste of time and money.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I admit I've worried about being judged, but reality is therapists are probably the only ones who* aren't *going to judge.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

joinmartin said:


> Can't speak for all therapists obviously but we don't judge clients. Coming to us for help was an incredibly brave step and we appreciate that. A lot of us have been through many things in our lives and we realise how difficult it can be to seek help for a problem. You can be as open as you possibly can be with your therapist and always give feedback on how you feel about your treatment. We're trained to experience this kind of feedback so give it to us.


I appreciate that affirmation. I now understand that the majority of therapists are very open-minded and non-judgemental. I am currently not in therapy but plan to re-enter very soon. My previous therapist was very gentle and assured me she was not there to judge, rather to help. Unforturnately, during my teen years, I was not that trusting with my issues. I felt as if I was the only one suffering from SA and all the _odd_ behaviors and manifestations associated with it. For me, being open and trusting with a therapist was very much a maturity issue. I feel more mature now, like I understand the process.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still kind of omit details myself. I mostly focus on SA, though


----------

